# sheeees ready to explode!!!



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

Just put mommy in the fry tank(10 gal) with the other 38 or so babies. This is only the third time we have gottin this far. Last time we left her in the tank by herself and the bottom was loaded with guppy grass. This seemed to work very well. This time though there are other babies in the tank and we are worried she will eat them. They are ony 2 weeks old. She dont seem to be to happy being in the breeding trap and last time the mom waited till we let her out before giving birth. Any advice for someone who wishes to keep all the babies and still keep the mommy happy?
She is also getting covered in some kind of white stuff, not a disease but frm the normal stuff that floats around in the tank. I think its cause she hasnt been swimming around alot and has been hidding out of the current alot. Is this normal or is she just gettin sick?


----------



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

nevermind shes dead thanks for the advice


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss and wish i were online to have helped


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

so sry for your loss  

it seems to me that regardless if anyone had been on and read your post to advise, the mother was too far off (as it was a day later) as the stress of giving birth, and the move from tank to tank was too much for her ...also, without tank readings it would have been difficult to pinpoint what exactly was the cause of her demise. 

i used to breed swordtails and guppies and i never used a breeder tank -- i had loads of babygrass at the bottoms of the tanks, also floating leaves and many plants and decorations where the babies could hide. Nature is amazing and the weakest ones will die naturally therefore ensuring a strong breeding line for future spawns. I would feed the parents on one side of the tank and drop infusoria and daphnia on the other side (which the betta loved as well) for the babies. this keeps everyone happy, is less stressful and Nature does the culling for you. I hope this helps for future spawnings.


----------

